# I need a booster shot....



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Have any of you ever felt that the Halloween gods were sitting there, laughing at you and all your efforts to try to pull off a haunt? I've had to cater 2 large events in the past 3 weeks, PLUS cook and stuff for our party. Then, we had a solid week of monsoon type rains. Since we are due to "open" on Tuesday and Wednesday, today and after work tomorrow are the only time I have to try to reset all the things that came down in the rain, put all the lights out AND build up the haunt in the back yard. Today, we have 45 MPH winds with gusts much higher than that. It blew over the coffin that the NJ Haunters made last year, which is made of 3/4 inch plywood! I am SO ready to scrap the backyard and put a sign out front that says "due to the inclement weather, we are unable to set up the yard in our usual fashion", or something to that effect. Oh yeah, and on top of all that, my new granddaughter is in the hospital with viral meningitis, so being the grandmother, I'm obligated to go visit occasionally. Not that I don't care about her, she's my little munchkin, but she's only a month old and she won't know if I was there or not!  Besides venting, I guess I'm just looking for some words of encouragement from all of you who are going through the same thing...something to make me quit being pissy and get my butt outside to work and salvage what I can. Thanks guys!


----------



## Evil Eyes (Aug 23, 2007)

Trishanne, you can do it! The weather is crazy everywhere this year. I'm in Atlanta where we have the worst drought in history and may run out of water in the next few months. 

Here is my story - I have two life size ghouls that have to sit in my garage all year because they are just too big to move anywhere else. They sit there all year. I waited for my two college students to come home last Sunday so four of us could position them outside for the week (remember, there has been no rain in longer than I can remember, didn't even know what it looked like anymore). So we get them in their spots, level the platforms and they're good to go. The next day my nine year old is sick and it starts pouring rain with monsoon winds. I have to make an emergency run with a sick child to get plastic tarps to cover the ghouls (they're monster mud but I don't know how they would stand up to heavy rain). I get home, go outside totally soaking, trying to wipe them down, throw tarps over these seven foot guys which keep falling off and then also trying to tie string around them so it doesn't blow off. If I didn't laugh, I would cry! I'm glad no one saw me out there. It was hysterical trying to get these things covered. I had several friends tell me that I should've set them out in July so it would've started raining then. I guess they're the "Rain Gods". The only real rain we had all year and it was less than 24 hours after I put the ghouls out! It rained for two days and now we are back to dry. Everything is fine now for the neighbors to enjoy.

I hope your rains have stopped and you can enjoy the holiday. I'm sure the kids look forward to it so try to get out there and do what you can. At least you have drinking water. Who knows what will happen to us in Atlanta. It's a sad situation yet they don't put a moratorium on new construction which is out of control. Have a wonderful Halloween trishanne. Hope your granddaughter recovers quickly.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Awww Pattie!

You know, you do so much every year to make your party and your haunt special. You've provided so much enjoyment and memories over the years already. Sometimes life happens and things blow the schedule.

This is our hobby. If it causes too much stress, then it takes the fun and enjoiyment out of it. I know time is getting short. Just see what tomorrow brings and you can decide how much to do. 

If for some reason you can't get the back done, it's not the end of the world. I know once a certain level has been reached in previous years, it's hard to go backwards. You feel obligated because people come to expect it.

But you have had a lot going on. If it's not as big as usual this year, it doesn't mean that you can't do tons next year.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Where do you want it, in the arm or....?


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Listen up MAGGOT! Get your lazy butt out there and git movin'! I don't want to hear anymore whinin', snivellin' or cryin' comin out of that hole in your face! Move it soldier!

Well, I tried, it works in the movies.
Sorry to hear about your troubles, we've had big rain and wind here too.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

You will be visited by three ghosts. Expect the first one after your first drink. LOL


----------



## ScareySuzie (Oct 17, 2006)

i know my ghosts around the fire look very sad this year. I need to get out there and reset them.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

BudMan said:


> Listen up MAGGOT! Get your lazy butt out there and git movin'! I don't want to hear anymore whinin', snivellin' or cryin' comin out of that hole in your face! Move it soldier!
> 
> Well, I tried, it works in the movies.
> Sorry to hear about your troubles, we've had big rain and wind here too.


You have to admit it T......that HAD to make you laugh! (I'm still laughing here)
Life happens..........all there is to it. 
Ms. W is right....this is our hobby. See what the next day brings and do what you can. Remember....what we think isn't enough is already over the top for everyone else.


----------



## kerryike (Oct 5, 2006)

Wow, I hope your grand daughter recovers quickly. The other things you mention are things you can overcome with hard work. Things seem tough for now for you...and they are. But for the sake of your enjoyment of the holiday, I have to say:

Suck it up!

I've had the terrible rains here too. Almost impossible to keep the circuit breakers from flipping because of all of my extension cords and all of the water. If you don't just deal with it, you'll be disappointed that you'll have to wait another year. See this thread:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=9071

Just so you know, the vehicle has been my regular vehicle for years and my insurrance does not cover such an incident. I have another small vehicle (I think it's made by Hot Wheels) that I now use, but i need this 4 wheel drive for the winters here. Windshield shopping I go.

So, here's your booster:

Enjoy the season while it's here, even if you have to overcome some obstacles. If you don't, you'll have to wait an entire year...regreting that you didn't put your whole heart into it.

Best of luck. Let us know how you're doing.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Just think of the kids that enjoy your hard work as they go away with a smile and some candy! 
I know its a hobby but its one you want to share with everyone. Just take your time with it and you'll be fine.

I hope all is well with your grandbaby!!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Stuff comes up. Life gets in the way. 

But if you get out there and do it. The smiles on the faces of the kids make it all worthwhile. Hearing, "that was awesome!" is one of the best things a kid can say. 

Get out there and put it together.


----------

